

Emergency Elisp - far33d
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/01/emergency-elisp.html

======
duncanr
Hrm... in the section "break/continue":

"The symbol 'break' is arbitrary, but is probably a nice choice for YOUR
readers." (emphasis mine)

A typo, or evidence that perhaps Steve isn't writing all his own content? (Ok,
I'm a pedant, but I don't care ;-)

~~~
baha_man
I think by 'readers' he means whoever has to look at your Elisp code.

------
mechanical_fish
Spooky. On the very day that I abandon Textmate and go back to emacs, SteveY
gives me a handy cheat sheet.

This is an auspicious sign. :)

~~~
adamdoupe
Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, I just started and it tastes wonderful...

For those interested, Steve Yegge has an old post on emacs productivity tips:
<http://steve.yegge.googlepages.com/effective-emacs>

